# Change of Status/Condition



## Bicks (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi all,

My study visa states "Strictly no change in condition". Does this mean I cannot change status as well? i.e. change from study visa to critical skills visa in future.

My personal understanding is that the condition refers to X studies at Y university.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

What is the condition you may not change? What type of visa is it?

If it is your example: Study Visa to Critical Skills Visa, and the condition is no change of status in SA, then you obviously can't.


----------

